# Question on strategic metals.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

What are copper, brass, silver and nickel doing?

Think I'm a bust a move on copper!:beercheer:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://www.kitcometals.com/charts/copper_historical_large.html

http://www.kitcometals.com/charts/nickel_historical_large.html#1year

http://www.kitcosilver.com/charts.html

Can't find a chart for brass. Or for bales of recycled paper.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

dunno specific rates, but generaly bare copper is worth more than insulated, and bigger wire is worth more per pound than small wire... a few months back i did a side job with a buddy, and he gave me the leftover 500kcm tailes, i stripped em, ended up with 20 lbs of bare 500, recycler gave me 3.10 a lb


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Well crap. back to sauteed silver circuit boards.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Right now gold is 1598 an ounce, silver is 27.50 an oz and copper is 3.50 a lb. Of course go to any pawn shop / coin dealer and they want to sell 5 to 10 bucks over spot! They always claim the coins they have are collector specials, what a load of BS. Wish I could find a dealer to sell at spot or real close instead of always way over.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

mojo4 said:


> Right now gold is 1598 an ounce, silver is 27.50 an oz and copper is 3.50 a lb. Of course go to any pawn shop / coin dealer and they want to sell 5 to 10 bucks over spot! They always claim the coins they have are collector specials, what a load of BS. Wish I could find a dealer to sell at spot or real close instead of always way over.


Ain't it something how a lot of dealers are real proud of the numismatic value of their coins, but if you decide to sell the same coins back at a later date, they tell you that they aren't worth anything over melt value.

There have been several dealers mentioned in recent threads that sell circulated pre-1965 silver at a reasonable spot+ cost. The trouble at the moment is to find dealers that have some in stock. You can find it, but it takes a bit of looking at times.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

mojo4 said:


> Right now gold is 1598 an ounce, silver is 27.50 an oz and copper is 3.50 a lb. Of course go to any pawn shop / coin dealer and they want to sell 5 to 10 bucks over spot! They always claim the coins they have are collector specials, what a load of BS. Wish I could find a dealer to sell at spot or real close instead of always way over.


I demand junk 99% of the time.rounds got to be a royal pain and NOT as advertised.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

if a war breaks out in Congo or Chile or the Bougainville rebelion heats back up, watch for Copper to rise.
Right now those locations are resoanably quiet.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> if a war breaks out in Congo or Chile or the Bougainville rebelion heats back up, watch for Copper to rise.
> Right now those locations are resoanably quiet.


Very true but like that old song says "What a difference a day makes


----------

